# Blue Buffalo food



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone out there know what shape the Blue Buffalo Basic is?
Hazel seems to like the tubular shaped foods. I'm trying to get her on a mix but I don't want to spend a ton of money of food she probably won't eat!
Besides the Wellness, what other good foods are tubular. I've tried the Innova but she won't have anything to do with it. YIKESSS :roll:


----------



## Mytheral (Feb 9, 2011)

Little pebbles is what it looks like.

They actually have pictures of it on there website.

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/products/cat ... dult.shtml

Take a look at the ingredients - they often use fish which can make it rather stinky when it comes out again.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Mytheral said:


> Little pebbles is what it looks like.
> 
> They actually have pictures of it on there website.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. That helps a lot!!!


----------

